# Storing the vexilar, and shanty



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Is there any specific ways to store the shanty? I was thinking clean it out good and put nit downstairs/?....anything particular?

Also, the vex stays in my room,(lol) but do I need to charge it? anything specific with that?

Thanks for any help!!!!!!


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

Steelhead Fever said:


> Is there any specific ways to store the shanty? I was thinking clean it out good and put nit downstairs/?....anything particular?
> 
> Also, the vex stays in my room,(lol) but do I need to charge it? anything specific with that?
> 
> Thanks for any help!!!!!!


i store my shanty with dryer sheets to keep out the mice with the cover on it . and my vex is in the shanty in a soft sided cooler unplugged from the battery .never any issues here ..


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I believe that the Battery needs to be Charged a few times between Ice Fishing Seasons unless you plan on also using it for Soft Water. Unplug the Battery when not in use (as mullskinner suggested).... You should try to keep your Shanty out of direct Sunlight. Also, if you can keep it away from excessive heat and high humidity (I cannot) it would keep it from (maybe) getting Moldy. Mice and Hornets are a pain - so "do something" to prevent the Mice and Hornets from damaging your Shanty Fabric.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

As far as the vex goes i used mine a few times last winter and then put it in my garage for the summer and then took it back out this winter for the first time and didnt even have to charge it before going out. Ive had it for about five years now and have never messed with charging it thru the summer and it still works like new.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

My shanty goes in my backyard shed . I never had a mouse problem, But a lot of guys did with storing them in barns, etc. Keep dry. My Marcum stays in the garage in a cabinet above a outlet stripe. During the off season I just plug the Flasher in once in awhile. I don't even take it out of the cabinet. My Macum batt. is original & 6 years old. I have a special cabinet for all my ice rods hanging in the garage. They stay nice & dry & dust free. If you take care of your equipment, it will last for years , & is always ready to go. Auger sprayed with WD 40 & put up in my garage attic. Nobody can get cut & it stays sharp. Good luck in the soft water, Don.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Mario, take the canvas off the frame.If it's dirty you can wash, if not, fold up and place in a plastic bag with dryer sheets. Place on a shelf and off the floor.The vex should stay inside with the battery unplugged.Make sure it's fully charged before doing so.It will hold the charge the entire summer. Place somewhere in your house where it's safe and won't walk off when your not around..............Mark


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

I installed snaps to connect canvas to sled. That way I remove canvas to dry in my basement for a couple of days then fold and store til ice season comes around... (No mouse problems) click on picture


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks guys, should out a lot....is that on a pond? that slide looks like fun!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

bassmastermjb said:


> Mario, take the canvas off the frame.If it's dirty you can wash, if not, fold up and place in a plastic bag with dryer sheets. Place on a shelf and off the floor.The vex should stay inside with the battery unplugged.Make sure it's fully charged before doing so.It will hold the charge the entire summer. Place somewhere in your house where it's safe and won't walk off when your not around..............Mark


Place his Vexilar in his house where it will be safe? I bet Steelhead Fever builds a Shrine for it!


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes, it's on a 4 acre pond...


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

At the end of the season I fully set up the shanty in my garage for a day or two to dry out completely, clean out any items, fold it up , put the cover on and throw it in the basement...never any problems. I tried charging the bird a couple times over the summer and it never took more than a few minutes of charge..so it may not be necessary..the best thing to do for long battery life would be to leave the battery with a maintenance charger attached like a battery tender.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I just threw my shany and auger up on the racking in my garage. I put my poles/propane heater/spud bar/vexilar (fully charged) in the attic of my garage.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a chance to store my Shanty in an air conditioned and dry place - so I am happy now!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

whatever you do, make sure you completely disconnect the battery, ive "heard" that the battery indicator light draws enough to destroy it over a period of 6 months or so. they say youre supposed to hit it with a charger once in a while over the off season, ive never had one go bad so im gonna stick with that plan. people who actually design and make these batteries say its good for the battery.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

About the only thing I did not see mentioned, and maybe it's because mine is 8-9 yrs old, but I'm gonna set mine up, dry it out good and give it a good spraying of water repellant. One day we were icin' and it was snowing out. With the heat inside, we started getting droplets of water on us. I'm thinking a good coat of repellant will solve that.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

snake69 said:


> About the only thing I did not see mentioned, and maybe it's because mine is 8-9 yrs old, but I'm gonna set mine up, dry it out good and give it a good spraying of water repellant. One day we were icin' and it was snowing out. With the heat inside, we started getting droplets of water on us. I'm thinking a good coat of repellant will solve that.


spraying it water repellent will help shed water......the droplets are from condensation.........put a small computer fan in there to circulate the air. you will not have any problems after that.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

allwayzfishin said:


> spraying it water repellent will help shed water......the droplets are from condensation.........put a small computer fan in there to circulate the air. you will not have any problems after that.


+1 on this...just don't hang your fan over the holes like I did... you will hear the inevitable PLOP! I will say, having a fan near the top of the shanty blowing downward made a huge difference in the warmth of the shanty in addition to reducing condensation. That said, waterproofing can't hurt.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Lightman said:


> +1 on this...just don't hang your fan over the holes like I did... you will hear the inevitable PLOP! I will say, having a fan near the top of the shanty blowing downward made a huge difference in the warmth of the shanty in addition to reducing condensation. That said, waterproofing can't hurt.


Thanks for the Tip.


----------

